# whizzer sportsman



## whizzerbug (Jun 26, 2018)

dug up some pictures taken at the  AMCA meet back in 2006 , my sportsman took peoples choice award,my Harley hummer is next to it, the old mc is a 1911 douglas that still runs , im going to there show on sunday with a few whizzers


----------

